# What is your favourite colour?



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

I am sure this has been asked before, but now I am asking it again - and this time colour is being spelt with a 'u', so it counts as a different topic entirely.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

silver


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Green!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Usually blue.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another green


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Orange


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Yay GO GREEN!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*kék - in Hungarian
azul - in Spanish

B L U E*


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful Pink!!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like dark blue.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Red


----------



## White Rat (Jul 13, 2009)

Yellow!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

probably red


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

blue


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Purple or porffor


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

*
Blue!!!*​


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Black and Red :evil


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Green man.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

blue overtook green? wtf


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The colour of your eyes.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I said blue actually of a few shades but I like a lot of colors. Certain oranges are very nice, so are greens. 

I think I am more for color combonations than a single color. 

Blue with red
Blue with green
Orange and yellow
Brown and yellow
Purple and gray
White and black
Black and purple
Purple green and black
Red and beige with a touch a pink
Silver and green and yellow
Brown and red.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Green


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I like white. I tend to gravitate towards white coloured things.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

My favourite colour at the moment is purple. Last month I liked green.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Red*

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Black then silver.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmmm, I like several colors equally:

purple, green, orange and blue.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> The colour of your eyes.


Your response is so sweet! I voted for black, but I want to change my vote now to blue.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

green!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Purple, tied with black. I didn't think that counted, though


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Blue has always been my favorite


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

*Blue!*

But I also like *black *and *green*.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Purple


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Warm shades of aqua


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

All the colors of the sky


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

paint it black


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Today it is yellow


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

um excuse you why isn't chartreuse an option? I'm very offended.



jk my fav color is pink.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Yellow*


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

whut about the colors like Bleen and Gurple?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Teal


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Purple. My fav colour used to be red but now its purple cuz purple rocks !


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Purple, even though I take a ton of flak for it as a guy.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Black, Red, White. In that order.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Green.


----------



## Purple Heart (Dec 28, 2010)

Emanresu said:


> Purple, even though I take a ton of flak for it as a guy.


I wouldn't worry about them, youre secure and not afraid to like what you like, keep it up! 
If they have a problem with it well...it's their problem.

PURPLE !!!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Blue has always been my favourite colour but now I'm starting to like some others and I wear a lot of black.



Dolly said:


> Blue!
> 
> But I also like black and green.


Black and green go well together



Emanresu said:


> Purple, even though I take a ton of flak for it as a guy.


Nothing wrong with liking purple, dude. I have a couple of purple shirts and am not ashamed to wear them.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A dark, beautiful TEAL.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Orange


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Green!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Black


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

grey


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Grey, mustard yellow


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Green.


----------



## JustDani (Aug 18, 2010)

Pink, but only muted shades.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Purple*


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

*Black* ^^


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooh, I can't pick just one. I like cobalt blue, teal, purple, bottle green, chartreuse and red. I could go on forever about combinations of colours as well.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

GREEN! It really is green! :b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

YYYYES Go BLUE


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Green.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Sky Blue


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Live Laugh Love said:


> GREEN! It really is green! :b


Arh, I was going to do that, lol.

Blue for me


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

PINK :b
I agree with the comments on chartreuse as well though.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

Light blue, white, pink & silver. =)


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yay Rainbow :yay


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Blue


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Purple, easily.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Red and black, honestly I can't decide between the two. But I voted black, because it can be used in so many other color combinations


----------

